# Movies with Mid Bass LFE



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Can someone please provide a list of movies with nice mid bass LFE? I have a collection of movies at home (too many) and want to be able to pick some out from suggestions here.


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

I like Iron Man 2 for midbass and bass. The Beginning where he jumps from the plane with the fireworks going off and his rockets going off has great impact.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Batman The Dark Knight has some excellent mid bass.


----------

